# PELOTAS - RS - Algumas fotos guardadas desde 2018



## Thiago Braga Freire (Feb 19, 2006)

Desde que voltei a morar em Pelotas, RS, venho tirando fotos da cidade. Lugares considerados turísticos, alguns novos empreendimentos, tudo que considero importante na infra estrutura de uma cidade. Seguem algumas fotos de 2 atrativos turísticos de Pelotas.

1. Charqueada São João ( local onde foram gravadas várias cenas da minissérie A Casa das Sete Mulheres e do filme O Tempo e o Vento)









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7. Parque da Baronesa ( Um dos Museus e Principal Parque da cidade)









8.









9.









10.


----------



## Thiago Braga Freire (Feb 19, 2006)

11. Vista da região Central. Teatro Guarany em destaque.










12.









13. Aeroporto Internacional de Pelotas - João Simões Lopes Neto









14.









15.









16.









17.









18.









19.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Há muito tempo não vejo fotos de Pelotas por aqui!
Gostei da charqueada, conjunto bem preservador 
Mas esse centro da cidade parece ser decadente =/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Oi, Thi!
Morro de vontade de conhecer Pelotas e me agrada muito ver fotos daí...
Saudades de ti tb...
Bjks!


----------



## Thiago Braga Freire (Feb 19, 2006)

Déa_ said:


> Oi, Thi!
> Morro de vontade de conhecer Pelotas e me agrada muito ver fotos daí...
> Saudades de ti tb...
> Bjks!


Vem então Déa! Saudade grande de ti também. Vem ficar aqui em casa e traga quem quiseres. Me adiciona no wts meu número mudou. Vou te mandar mensagem!


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Belas fotos! O aeroporto de Pelotas me surpreendeu, não conhecia, e está em condições bem melhores que a rodoviária da cidade.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Muito bom Thiago! Saudades de Pelotas!


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

muito bom Thiago, aguardo pelas próximas fotos.

Pelotas, apesar de ter um entorno super diferenciado “a nível de Brasil”, não é fotogenica vista de cima. Mas a nível da rua é encantadora, tem um patrimônio ímpar.


----------



## Rafael De Freitas (Aug 19, 2015)

Muito bom, Pelotas está surpreendendo. Todo mês sempre tem uma novidade, ou é uma requalificação sendo inaugurada (prédios históricos, ruas e avenidas, praças) ou um lançamento imobiliário novo que aliás a arquitetura dos novos prédios dispensa comentários. Porto batendo recorde de movimentação. E tudo isso sem o polo naval, sem a operação dos sistemas eólicos neutrais (falta quase a totalidade das linhas de transmissão), sem a usina termoelétrica em Rio Grande e o gasoduto Rio Grande-Pelotas-Triunfo e com meia duplicação da BR116 pronta e o resto se arrastando.


----------



## Thiago Braga Freire (Feb 19, 2006)

Pietrin said:


> muito bom Thiago, aguardo pelas próximas fotos.
> 
> Pelotas, apesar de ter um entorno super diferenciado “a nível de Brasil”, não é fotogenica vista de cima. Mas a nível da rua é encantadora, tem um patrimônio ímpar.


Obrigado Pietrin! São fotos sem pretensão, tiradas nas caminhadas pela cidade. Uma dúvida: o que consideras o "entorno super diferenciado" de Pelotas?
Espero que gostes das próximas também. Valeu, abraço!


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

^^ o pampa a perder de vista com lagoas e canais.


----------



## Thiago Braga Freire (Feb 19, 2006)

20. Praça Coronel Pedro Osório - Fonte das Nereidas (trazida da França)









21. Praça Coronel Pedro Osório - Fonte das Nereidas (trazida da França)









22. Cúpula do Grande Hotel e Praça Coronel Pedro Osório









23. Estátua do Escritor Pelotense João Simões Lopes Neto - Praça Coronel Pedro Osório









24. Catedral do Redentor - Popularmente chamada de " Igreja Cabeluda"









25.Catedral São Francisco de Paula - Afrescos do Pintor Italiano Aldo Locatelli e Altar em Mármore de Carrara









26.









27.









28.









29. Casa Una - Parque Una - 2018


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Bacanas as fotos, Thiago!

Também não acho que Pelotas seja fotogênica quando vista de cima, mas acredito que o tempo nublado e úmido não tenha colaborado muito para uma boa impressão. De qualquer maneira, mesmo que essas fotos tivessem sido tiradas num dia bonito, não ia mudar muita coisa, a realidade das paredes mofadas e dos telhas metálicas pouco atrativas, hehe... Se bem que também não acho que Pelotas vista de cima seja muito diferente de outras cidades brasileiras, hehe...

O aeroporto de Pelotas é bem simpático até. Acredita que eu nunca entrei?! Nascido e criado em Pelotas, e nunca entrei no aeroporto da cidade, haha... Mas bacana ver que tá cuidadinho e tem um certo movimento.

Tu fotografou alguns dos maiores orgulhos dos pelotenses, sejam esses já antigos, como também um bastante atual, o Parque Una. É sempre bom ver a Charqueada São João, o Museu da Baronesa, a Praça Coronel Pedro Osório, a Catedral, a "Cabeluda"... São lugares especiais e bonitos.

Valeu pelo thread! Eu tenho várias fotos de Pelotas guardadas, mas pensa numa preguiça pra fazer thread, haha...


----------



## Thiago Braga Freire (Feb 19, 2006)

Farrapo said:


> Bacanas as fotos, Thiago!
> 
> Também não acho que Pelotas seja fotogênica quando vista de cima, mas acredito que o tempo nublado e úmido não tenha colaborado muito para uma boa impressão. De qualquer maneira, mesmo que essas fotos tivessem sido tiradas num dia bonito, não ia mudar muita coisa, a realidade das paredes mofadas e dos telhas metálicas pouco atrativas, hehe... Se bem que também não acho que Pelotas vista de cima seja muito diferente de outras cidades brasileiras, hehe...
> 
> ...


Pois é Carlos, dá preguiça mesmo! Mas agora tem a facilidade de postar já aqui, direto. Tuas belas fotos fazem falta por aqui. Sobre as fotos em dia nublado, concordo contigo, mas as oportunidades de tirar fotos de alguns lugares não acontecem somente em dias ensolarados, então foi o que deu prá registrar. O Teatro Sete de Abril está sendo pintado externamente, o Clube Caixeral começou também. O Grande Hotel em reformas. Prefeitura estão fazendo algo. O que tá em triste situação é o prédio da antiga Secretaria das Finanças, em diagonal a Prefeitura. Obrigado pelos comentários! Abraço!


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Thiago Braga Freire said:


> Pois é Carlos, dá preguiça mesmo! Mas agora tem a facilidade de postar já aqui, direto. Tuas belas fotos fazem falta por aqui. Sobre as fotos em dia nublado, concordo contigo, mas as oportunidades de tirar fotos de alguns lugares não acontecem somente em dias ensolarados, então foi o que deu prá registrar. O Teatro Sete de Abril está sendo pintado externamente, o Clube Caixeral começou também. O Grande Hotel em reformas. Prefeitura estão fazendo algo. O que tá em triste situação é o prédio da antiga Secretaria das Finanças, em diagonal a Prefeitura. Obrigado pelos comentários! Abraço!


Ah, obrigado! Quem sabe eu venço a preguiça e qualquer dia desses posto as fotos que tirei, hehe...

Não sabia que estão pintando o Caixeiral... Boa notícia, tava precisando de uma pintura mesmo. O prédio da antiga Secretaria de Finanças parece um caso quase perdido. É uma pena, justamente um dos prédios mais bonitos do entorno da Praça Coronel Pedro Osório. To ansioso pra ver a conclusão das obras do Grande Hotel e do Sete de Abril. São dois dos maiores símbolos e orgulhos dos pelotenses.


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Bem legal esta Pelotas, a maior cidade no extremo Sul do País, conheço Porto Alegre mas gostaria de conhecer Pelotas !


----------



## dankasmoraes (Mar 10, 2007)

Farrapo said:


> Ah, obrigado! Quem sabe eu venço a preguiça e qualquer dia desses posto as fotos que tirei, hehe...
> 
> Não sabia que estão pintando o Caixeiral... Boa notícia, tava precisando de uma pintura mesmo. O prédio da antiga Secretaria de Finanças parece um caso quase perdido. É uma pena, justamente um dos prédios mais bonitos do entorno da Praça Coronel Pedro Osório. To ansioso pra ver a conclusão das obras do Grande Hotel e do Sete de Abril. São dois dos maiores símbolos e orgulhos dos pelotenses.


Aparentemente o ministério publico vai obrigar a prefeitura afazer intervenções no prédio da secretaria de finanças, para garantir uma minima manutenção.


----------



## Thiago Braga Freire (Feb 19, 2006)

Sidnei ldn said:


> Bem legal esta Pelotas, a maior cidade no extremo Sul do País, conheço Porto Alegre mas gostaria de conhecer Pelotas !



Tem muita coisa bonita para conhecer aqui sim! Espere passar este "bostavírus" e venha nos visitar!


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Linda! Mesmo longe da minha terra de nascença, Pelotas foi a primeira cidades “grande” que eu conheci, quando eu tinha uns 8 anos, lembro de ter ficado naquele hotel da praça, me senti num castelo das histórias infantis, tive até um pouco de medo... no fim das contas estive varias vezes na cidade e se nota que está a melhorar, mas sempre tem um gostinho de outro país... adoro!


----------



## Thiago Braga Freire (Feb 19, 2006)

FelixMadero said:


> Linda! Mesmo longe da minha terra de nascença, Pelotas foi a primeira cidades “grande” que eu conheci, quando eu tinha uns 8 anos, lembro de ter ficado naquele hotel da praça, me senti num castelo das histórias infantis, tive até um pouco de medo... no fim das contas estive varias vezes na cidade e se nota que está a melhorar, mas sempre tem um gostinho de outro país... adoro!


Opa, em que ano ficaste hospedado no Hotel da Praça? Qual deles? Tinha o Rex Hotel e o Grande Hotel, ambos fechados para hospedagem há muitos anos! Quando voltares, tens de tirar umas fotos para postar aqui! Tem melhorado sim! Mais em função dos empreendimentos particulares, na minha opinião, que estão tomando áreas e já começam a mudar algumas regiões da cidade, para melhor!


----------

